# Need some advice on taming two budgies.



## munekun (May 14, 2016)

Hi, I've had two budgies for around a month now and I believe they are comfortable with me now but I've been having some trouble trying to tame them, which I know Is most likely harder seeing as I have two but I couldn't bare to separate them as they seem so close to eachother. One of the birds Is around 5 months I think and the other Is a little over a year old. The younger bird went through a phase where he kept doing the dolphin noise anytime someone approached him but he only did It on certain occasions and he tried to bite so I let him bite me without pulling back and after doing this he now does not make the sound when I approach him, Instead he will now come to my hand with his free will to come and bite/nibble on my finger which Is what Is confusing me, I can't tell If he is PLAYING or actually attempting to hurt me? I think it's playing because he will literally run to my hand to get on my finger and hang upside down on my hand while biting/nibbling my finger and hand and It SEEMS to me that he thinks It's fun and Is playing but he does occasionally put some pressure In the bites, not enough to hurt but to cause discomfort but I never pull away as I can't tell If It's innocent playing or not so I'm lost as It seems like he's having fun and he doesn't seem scared as He will run right to me and get on me and hang upside down on me, lol.
Moving on to my other bird, the slightly older one, He is very well behaved and very sweet but I've started hand taming him and he's to the point where he will get on my hand almost 98% of the time straight away but he doesn't seem to like being on my hand as he will most of the time not even eat the treat I offer him for doing a good job he just jumps off a few seconds later, How can I teach him It's safe and okay as I want to eventually be able to take him OUT of the cage on my hand. The younger bird will get on my hand and he lets me move him outside the cage but he seems to be somewhat uncomfortable as well and will jump back to the cage, I've been letting them out of the cage for a while now and they are comfortable with the room i believe as they seem to have a lot of fun outside of the cage playing with eachother, they LOVE getting on top of the cage and the perches I have placed for them on the outside so I just need to know how steps to take to getting them comfortable with me bringing them out on my finger instead of them going out by themselves.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Given the fact you have had your budgies for one month, you have been doing a remarkable job with them! :2thumbs:
From your description, it really seems your younger budgie is being playful, he is gently nibbling you and sometimes will put more pressure on his bite as a way to test you and see how you will react to it. It's great that he chooses to come to you and wants to have a closer interaction. The gentle nibbling is also a sign of affection, it's his way of preening you.
With continued training and by rewarding good behaviour, the trusting bond you have with your younger budgie will grow and so will his taming.
It's great that your older budgie is well on his way of fully mastering the step up command.
Most likely your budgies are used to coming out of the cage when they want to and it will take more time for you to train them the way you want so that they take a lift on your hand/finger when coming out of the cage and when getting back in. And this is done by continuing with the training sessions and to reward them when they respond in a positive way. If a favourite treat doesn't work, you can use a favourite toy or your voice by using praise words.

You will find detailed information and lots of tips on the stickies at the top of this section of Talk Budgies.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Wow!! You are doing a fantastic job! Really a month is a short time and you've made great progress. 
I agree with Aluz, that it sure is playful behavior. They both sound absolutely adorable. It's cool how they are each are so individual in their personalities. 
I use millet spray for treats and it does help encourage them to want to come out of the cage. I noticed with a few of mine, after a few days of feeding them the millet from inside the cage, that they'd get greedy and be so into their goodie that before they knew it they'd be out of the cage lol. 
Good luck, again excellent progress. Looking forwardforward to hearing more of them


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Your budgies do sound very sweet  It's funny how each of them have their own personality! 

Aluz has given great advice and I wish you the best of luck with your budgies!

We'd love to see pictures, if you have any  hoto:


----------



## munekun (May 14, 2016)

aluz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Given the fact you have had your budgies for one month, you have been doing a remarkable job with them! :2thumbs:
> From your description, it really seems your younger budgie is being playful, he is gently nibbling you and sometimes will put more pressure on his bite as a way to test you and see how you will react to it. It's great that he chooses to come to you and wants to have a closer interaction. The gentle nibbling is also a sign of affection, it's his way of preening you.
> ...


Thanks so much for the reply. Today when trying to play with the younger bird I noticed mid playing while biting/nibbling my hand a few times he did the dolphin/angry noise but I wasn't even moving my hand I was simply letting him play, he bit a few times that kind of hurt Is this still normal? he's a very confusing bird I can't tell if he likes playing with me or actually hates me lol!


----------

